# Serm And Pct?



## al_poe24 (May 4, 2007)

Im wondering whats the difference between a pct such as novadex and a serm when running a pro hormone cycle?


----------



## kinkery (May 4, 2007)

best would prolly be Nolva(if you can get it) . but the 2nd pick i''d choose would be 6oxo


----------



## 0pete9 (May 5, 2007)

nolva is a serm


----------

